# What mammals can I put in 3ft Glass Aquarium?



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi,

It's been a LONG time since I last posted here, so be gentle with me!!

I've been given a 3ft glass fish tank (36" wide x 12" deep x 13" high) that was previously used to house gerbils. My boyfriend wants an a tiger oscar, but after doing a bit of research, this tank is nowhere near big enough for one, so that's on hold for the time being.

I've been thinking about keeping some sort of rodent in it, and really like the idea of exotic rodents. I've got ~15 years experience with domestic rodents (hamsters, rabbits, guineapigs etc), and am thinking it might suit a little mouse colony? 

I've ruled out gerbils (don't like them) and rats (too small for rats). I would absolutely LOVE a european hamster, but they seem to be like rocking horse poop because of them being a protected species in some countries, so I'm mainly thinking about some sort of mouse?

I'm not bothered about handling them, and would ideally like to have them in a naturalistic set-up so it's appealing to the eye (so no purple sawdust and sparkly food bowl lol).

Thanks in advance,

Lindsay


----------



## Clairetoby (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm sure a mouse colony would be perfectly suited to that kind of tank, especially if set up naturalistically!


----------



## Hoggie96 (Aug 16, 2015)

how about harvest mice? never owned them or know much about them but were in a pet shop I visited a couple years back and they had them in a naturalistic set up. It had like a hay/straw nesting balls, with loads of sticks/twigs at various levels etc. Maybe have a read up and see if they're suitable? or if you even like them - they are tiny, so cute!


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Viper and Vine online have quite a few rodents. 

RODENTS & MAMMALS


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm not convinced that tank would be tall enough for harvest mice as my understanding is that they do like to climb.

Why not go for some of the exotic mice like 4 lined grass mice or spiny mice, mouse like hamsters, steppe lemmings or something similar.

If you're on Facebook have a look at the Exotic Rodent Breeders UK page. Sarah (who is also on here, but I don't know if she still posts) has a pair of 4 line gass mice for sale. They aren't handleable but make great watching.

There's loads of interesting exotic small species on there.


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

We have started getting the tank ready, still undecided on species really, but we're going for a naturalistic set up.

I'm actually growing some live grass in there, and am planning to keep them on a soil mix as substrate because I've heard this helps keep the odour down, and I am insanely allergic to sawdust.

If we do go for harvest mice, we will probably be building a wooden box to sit on top of the aquarium to provide for the extra height, but also have been considering grass mice.

We're in no rush, and still very much in the research stages, but it's exciting watching the grass grow (I know, I am extraordinarily sad), and the tank looking more and more like a little patch of field!


----------



## Bradley123 (Jun 16, 2016)

You could get a few micro squirrels or African pigmy dormice.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Bradley123 said:


> You could get a few micro squirrels or African pigmy dormice.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


The problem is though that APDs like height and 13" doesn't really provide enough height. :sad:


----------



## Bradley123 (Jun 16, 2016)

I suppose.What about streaked tenrecs?

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Verne Troyer at a push but you're not leaving him much space at all. It'd be cruel in fact. Ignore this.


----------

